# How many beginners give up turning?



## mak (Oct 15, 2012)

This may seem like a strange question but I am wondering how many beginners get into woodturning and buy a bunch of equipment only to give it up after a short period of time. I see a lot of turning items on Craigslist and it seems like a lot of people take up the hobby but few people continue for a long period of time. I have taken a beginning bowl turning class and I enjoyed it. It was fun but challenging and I feel like I have a long way to go before I am proficient using a bowl gouge. I am thinking about purchasing a lathe and exploring the hobby further but I fear I will make a large investment only to have my interest die off. Even if I buy an inexpensive lathe, some lower quality turning tools from somewhere like Lee Valley, a basic chuck, and a grinder and jig I would spend at least $600. I am very much a minimalist and I am leery of acquiring a bunch of tools. I still do all of my woodworking with a No. 5 hand plane, block plane, chisels, and circular saw (with a rip jig and cross cut jig). It wasn't until recently that I purchased a band saw and a thickness planer (I still sometimes question the usefulness of the planer for my style of woodworking). How did all of you know turning was more than a fleeting interest? When did you decide to take the plunge and make the investment in turning equipment?


----------



## JSZ (Jan 5, 2010)

MAK:

While I am a furniture-maker by profession, I turn when I need to make items for my clients, and I turn when I have the time just for the joy of it. The very best advice I can give you is to look to your local woodturning club or guild for advice, guidance and instruction. I joined our local club several years ago, and it was one of the best decisions I ever made with regard to wood turning. Our club meets monthly, and there is a demo every month by a member or an outside turner who is in the area. Our club makes a monthly order to Craft Supply, and offers a pretty good club discount on all purchases - and free shipping, to boot. There are so many more benefits, but you get the point. Join, and ask questions. Find a mentor who will help you learn the kind of turning you want to do: bowls, spindle work, pens… the list goes on. That's the best way, IMO, to determine if you like to turn well enough to make the investment.

Good luck, and happy turning!!


----------



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

It's an investment in money and time. One day I'd like a big lathe, but for right now I need to learn to use this one better. I can do 12 inch bowls on it, but not easily. You may as well figure in some inlays because once you start turning, there will be some voids, and also don't forget to think of the sharpening equipment and abrasives. Not to mention blanks, the good stuff is online not out in the wood pile and it costs around 15 - 35$ for each.

I suggest taking up heroin, it's cheaper.


----------



## teejk (Jan 19, 2011)

IMHO…

I have never tried it (afraid to since I think I would be addicted to it). It does seem to be art vs. carpentry not well suited to instant gratification.


----------



## Kreegan (Jul 10, 2012)

I feel like as long as you take a reasonable approach to turning and don't try to dive into segmented turning or super delicate finials or something similarly difficult, the learning curve is very reasonable and not the sort of thing that would put beginners off easily. I've only been turning a few months and have definitely learned and improved a lot.

The gear adds up really quickly, but as long as you're not a tool junkie/collector like I am, you don't need too very much to get started making nice shavings. Turning definitely also seems to attract people that like to build their own tools and jigs and such. A good scroll chuck is practically a necessity, but you can build faceplates, jam chucks, even vacuum chucks yourself and there's lots of examples out there. I just finished building my own version of the Wolverine grinding system and it works great. All it cost me was assorted bits of plywood and doodads I already had laying around. Compare that to 140 bucks for the commercial version.

I second the recommendation to find a club or mentor and get their input, and possibly use their equipment before buying. Make sure to check Craigslist or ebay for a cheap used lathe. That's another way to "try before you buy" or at least before you buy high dollar.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

Actually … there is some instant gratification in turning. I did 8 pens for the Freedom Pens today.

JSZ has hit the nail on the head. The local turning clubs I have belonged to have both been excellent sources of mentoring and training for me. I have taken a couple of classes at local tech schools, and the opportunity to use their equipment before purchasing any of my own and thus make some better informed decisions.

-Gerry


----------



## dpoisson (Jun 3, 2010)

I bought a small lathe (used) for 150$ (reviewed on LJ: 1/2 HP, 16" between centers and 10" swing). It also came with 3 turning tools.

A bunch of benjamin's best turning tool 100'ish$
A collet chuck:80$
A scroll chuck: 200$ 
Jacob's chuck: 30$
Live center: 20$

I think I'll be good with that for a while. It's not breaking the bank *that* much and it give me something to do after the kids go to bed and the girlfriend listens to her soaps hehe

What first got me into turning was game calls. Then I saw turkey pot calls (haven't done one yet though!). There are a bunch of little projects that will be loads of fun to do: wine stopper and what not. Bowls I follow once the scroll chuck gets here.


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

I went lowball on price in case I didn't like it.
$140 HF 10" x 18" lathe.
$60 HF HSS 6 pc set lathe tools.
$8 HF #2 Morse taper tailstock Jacobs chuck.
$100 Woodcraft 4-jaw chuck for 1" x 8 TPI spindle.
$20 for knobs and materials to build a wolverine style tool grinding fixture.
SO, I have $328 + about $32 Tennessee sales tax invested in my setup.

I have about all I want in the process right now.
Have turned a few things, a knob for a plane rebuild, a couple pens, a chisel handle, a baby baseball bat.
Presently trying to turn an 8" cherry bowl. Need more power and lower speed for this.
But, if I had my money back I'd probably rather have a couple of nice planes.


----------



## dkirtley (Mar 11, 2010)

There are a lot of people that start out and wander off but most don't get the really nice equipment until they are sure they want to do a lot of turning. Then you will only find the good equipment used when people are forced to give it up for health or family reasons.

My woodturning stuff is pretty modest. (Lets not talk about my metal lathe stuff…) A couple sets of chisels. Some calipers. One crappy chuck and a collet holder. I mostly turn handles and such. Rarely any larger spindles. No bowls or such. A rolling pin to use in the kitchen.

I actually avoid a lot of turning as it is a lot of fun but unless I have an outlet to get rid of stuff, it piles up quickly. You can turn a lot of pieces really quickly and can end up needing a warehouse and a forklift.


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

I have a cheap lathe that serves me well. I have not unpacked it from a move seven years ago. Some folks just love it . I am not one of them. I grew tired of making just round stuff.


----------



## derosa (Aug 21, 2010)

I went the used route, still need to get a 4 jaw chuck but haven't found the desire to drop the cash on one. But used chisels and other items have helped a lot. I've made some handles, a set of table legs, working on a ring. For me I find the lathe to be a source of interest but I don't desire to pile up a ton of turned bowls and I don't have the time to sell or space to stock up inventory so I don't give it the workout that I'd like. Definitely wouldn't get rid of it though.


----------



## mak (Oct 15, 2012)

Unfortunately there isn't a local club and the nearest club is far enough away that getting to the meetings would be very inconvenient. I'm stuck in a weird place. I am still green enough that I am not sure I would enjoy it until I improve some foundational skills - I can't improve those skills without some more time at a lathe.


----------



## MonteCristo (May 29, 2012)

Turning is an attractive option for those with limited space as it is relatively self contained. It's also addictive. As for getting "turned off" because some of the tools, especially skews, are tricky to master, well, a guy can start off with scrapers and ease into it. Also, these days there are lots of books, DVDs, mini courses etc.

David makes a good point, however. A guy only needs so many bowls, rolling pins etc. So don't get into turning unless you have a lot of artsy friends or really like working for cheap.


----------



## JWFox (Apr 10, 2010)

I have been a woodworker my entire adult life doing the typical furniture building for the familty with a few commisions throughout the year and have always enjoyed it. I started turning 2 years ago and now rarely do flat work anymore. Turning is addictive because you acquire the wood at no cost. ( Some of my favorite turnings have come from the firewood pile)

I can go in my shop and have a project completed in less than an hour for many simple turnings and up to a few hours for a large bowl.

Gift giving is easier than ever as there are many inexpensive gifts to make at very low cost. As others have mentioned, you should look at a turning club. Mine costs $25 per year and includes a great library of books and DVD;s you can check out as well as monthly lessons at no additional cost.

Good luck, I think you will love it.


----------



## lumberjoe (Mar 30, 2012)

+1 on JWFox. I absolutely love turning. It's a completely different style of woodworking. For me anyway, the learning curve was not very steep. Sharpening is harder than basic to mid-level turning. It's not quite as expensive as you would think, but it certainly isn't cheap either.

I really enjoy it when I am in the shop working on a big flatwood project and get to my frustration point. For some it's finishing, others sanding, for me it's setting up tooling and jigs to cut complex joinery. There is nothing better than to take a little break and whip out a pen our 2. I can go from a bare blank to a finished pen in about a half hour. It really clears your head and I get the instant gratification I need to motivate myself to do something I am not looking forward to.


----------



## davidmicraig (Nov 21, 2009)

Wood turning is a an instant gratification hobby and you can design things on the fly. The thing is that there is a great deal of pre-turning knowledge that some beginners don't have if they make it their first tool interest. One should really understand sharpening before they get into turning. The chisels you buy may work out of the box but that changes 30 minutes after you start. Many beginners are going to buy what is accessible to them and harbor freight is about the only big box store in which you can buy a lathe and a set of chisels off the shelf.

I would guess that the steel framed, light lathes are more appealing because of the cheap cost. "A good way to know if I will like turning…" is the thought. But that vibration will cause a great deal of frustration. Jaw chucks become pretty essential if you want to do bowls or vessels. The faceplates that comes with these cheaper lathes stack the odds against you right off the bat. Long, thin, spindle turnings really need a steady or you will never get it properly rounded.

I know because I had been there.

If it weren't for meeting a fellow lumberjock by the name of Mike Wurm, I would have cashed it in awhile back. It wasn't until I could work with a knowledgeable turner who had a heavy, cast iron lathe, with sharp chisels, and some of the basic accessories, that I began to understand how lathing worked. Big box stores are not a woodworker's best friend. And this is why I continue to support this site. Because I know how important it is for a new woodworker to be able to get the useful information this place can provide.

David


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

The last time I turned anything was in 9th grade shop class and that was in the late '50's. I really did not fall in love with. Many years later one of my former manager was an avid turner and tried to get me started again, again, and again to no avail.

Don't know why then and or now!


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

In my area lot of sears, harbor freight, rigid entry level wood lathes on Craigslist and people asking a lot of money for them. Also, see many cheap tin lathes normally sold on E-Bay there too. Have only seen two lathes worth owning an old Delta for $400 and old refurbished Powermatic 90 for $600.

If want an entry level lathe for not much money check out Harbor Freight store nearest to you. Or shop school & government auctions for old iron see link for ideas. Have seen both good & bad prices on E-bay for old iron and used tool dealer web sites.

http://vintagemachinery.org/photoindex/bytype.aspx

Besides initial cost of getting into turning folks, do not always have time, patience's, and persistence to stay with it. Should figure out what you would like or want to turn before getting into it.


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

You might be the guy that has to build his own lathe. They don't need to be complex, it is an old tool. The old timers were cranking out some pretty good stuff with what they had. If you don't like it, put it on craigslist. I'd bet a decent home-made lathe would get snapped up real quick.

If you're in the market for one,I'd recommend an old American made over a new import, but that's only my opinion.

Or, just get it over with. Go deep in debt, do it right.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

By the same token, I would say that there are probably a number of people who get into woodworking in general and then give it up. They might not can afford it, don't have the room or time, or just loose interest. I'm sure there are plenty of people who give up wood turning for various reasons.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

If you want to dip a toe in the water, you could always buy a complete kit off CL from someone who couldn't take to turning. You could keep it for a while and then upgrade if you really like it, or if it doesn't work out for you, sell it on at minimal loss. It's what I'd do.


----------



## Arminius (Dec 27, 2007)

There are a lot of different ways to approach it. Personally, I am not sure I would be as interested in turning as a stand-alone activity, though my skill level is modest at best at present. The idea of making bowls or pens doesn't really grab me. But I really enjoy a session now and then to make some handles or knobs, and I am starting to see some larger furniture components as coming in reach of my ability.

My 1950's 36" cast-iron lathe doesn't take much room, didn't cost much, and I now use it more than I use a router. I started with an investment in 4 good tools, upgraded to a Steb center. As I try new things I will buy tools and chucks as needed, but the initial investment was not that much compared to how much use I get, and it has been fairly modest since.


----------



## mpax356 (Jul 30, 2011)

I had been attending a neighborhood woodworking club and was accumulating some flat work tools including TS, BS, jointer and planer. I sat in on a one day hands on training session a neighbor had with an experienced turner and was pretty much hooked. I started attending a turning group and bought a pretty complete turning setup from someone who only turned for a couple of years. The lathe was a Jet 1014 mini with manual belt changes. After six months I bought a new PM3520 and never looked back. I love it. Been turning for about six years and this past year I made more from turning than I spent. I love turning.


----------



## mrdunn (Dec 16, 2012)

As far as lathe tools are concerned, Easy Wood Tools are amazing! I learned to turn with them on a jet 1221vs a WHILE back at my home woodcraft. It wasn't a class, being very good friends with your local woodcraft guys comes in handy!! Haha. Either way I'd suggest a rikon 70-100 or the variable speed version of the 70-100. It was my first lathe before I upgraded to a new jet full size lathe. Rikon makes an amazing product and the 70-100 is around 299. I have several other pieces of rikon machinery (dust collector, bandsaw, air cleaner etc.) and have yet to have even a cosmetic problem (other than covering the lathe bed in CA from finishing ALOT of pens). I forgot to mention, in regards to Easy Wood Tools, "riding the bevel" is non existent, you keep the tool even with the floor and go straight into your project. They have a rougher (square replaceable carbide cutter end) a finisher (round replaceable carbide cutter end) A Detailer ( a diamond shaped carbide cutter end) and several hollowing tools. The afformentioned square carbide cutter end is also offered in a straight normal square, a slightly rounded square and not flat and finally a cutter that's pretty much a circle sided square (I kno that sounds stupid but it works! Haha). It's an amazing tool system.


----------



## EPJartisan (Nov 4, 2009)

Turning is fun and handy, but I am not addicted. I have a mediocre Jet pan lathe with a bed extension. (My issue is that when my father passes I will be getting his two incredible lathes: one for long wood pieces such as turning railing posts etc. and one for metal, which he used to make gun parts.) SO I am in no rush to invest. For now I have low end turning tools and many I have made myself… which keeps me up on sharpening… and bring me to the crux of my post.

I have tried to teach turning, the basics are easy.. safety is almost a no-brainer… I have found the issue lies in the details.. the devil of turning. Keeping tools sharp is incredibly boring compared to the actual turning which is really so easy … until the tools go dull. Getting crisp edges and smooth forms REQUIRES patience and sharp tools. Turning is not like other power tool "woodworking" just as carving is not like other hand "woodworking".... you can be a little sloppy and causal and have fun; and doing only makes one better at it…. for myself.. IMO… it takes the artist mind to enjoy turning, not the engineering mind used in cabinet joints. You have to love exposing the beauty of the wood, you have to love simplicity and not be a perfectionist… except for the sharpening. SO I believe this is why people get "turned off" turning is easy to seduce, but hard to keep for that person looking for ease… the dull tool is a turn off. For the person looking for the challenge it is too easy to get put off by the initial peace and ease…. and they miss later nuances that make turning a challenge. Thus I often see people like me, who use turning to enhance other woodworking projects… I make wands, which are easiest to make on a lathe, but then I carve them so the turning is not the final piece. I turn bases for my sculptures, and I turn replacement parts for rehab businesses. Turning is just a small piece of my life, it's just not the final piece I want.. else I'd be addicted.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

When you can get a small lathe for $500 or less and a set of basic tools for less than $200 I think that a lathe is a really good thing to have if you only use it for making occasional tool handles, spindles, legs, and cabinet knobs.

Obviously it's a whole other ball game when you start making bowls and all the other specialty turnings that require lots of practice and special tools and equipment.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## EPJartisan (Nov 4, 2009)

I'll add the worst thing (okay the most awesome thing) is that turning.. like carving ecourages one to collect small bits of wood.. pretty, wonderful unique things that some how multiply faster than you can turn things… add this to the carver in me and you get this…..










It's about 1/4 of my collection of wood, but they are small and oh so beautiful bits of wood I have collected from my travels, and gifts all over the world, exotics which most of the time I can tell you the farm they came from…. and from all over the United States, those of which I have driven through…so they all need to be displayed when you first walk into my studio.

THIS is my real addiction in woodworking! And I will tell you, some woods just shine when turned that look flat when flat… and some, like wenge and Zebra wood.. that look great flat, but do nothing while turned. And I learned that every species will have that one or two trees that will defy all expectations.


----------

